# This is the funniest thing I have seen in awhile



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

thats too funny... couldnt you see the looks he would get if it was in his grill!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats cool


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I like it


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:boink:Love it, nothin' better than messing with people for your own enjoyment


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldn't be sure what to think If I seen that pass by my house


----------



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats great


----------



## thewileyone13 (May 8, 2006)

I have seen that pic before but it always makes me laugh. Could you imagine the looks on peoples faces when he drives by?! Great advertisement.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Not wanting to call the OP out or anything, but this is a pic from a local taxidermist here in Alabama. His name is Mike, of Mike's Mounts. It's definately an eye catcher. I'll try and swing by his shop and get a pic for further proof. Again, not trying to step on any toes here. That pic is at the BPS in Spanish Fort, AL.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

sweet


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats AMAZING!! I need one


----------



## bnclctr8 (Jan 24, 2011)

have to agree with Tlong on this. i am from upstate ny and that is not what the entrance to the bass pro shop here in auburn looks like. awesome pic and definatley an eye catcher though.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

lol i just showed everyone in my family


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

haha thats great!


----------



## DuckCollector (Aug 10, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## montana_wild (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it. Wonder if I could get a taxidermist around here to do a coyote mount like that for me.


----------

